
Tech workers find communal living a solution for high rents - e15ctr0n
http://in.reuters.com/article/us-san-francisco-tech-images-idINKBN16H2EE
======
DrScump
Just posted 5 hours prior, 49+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13847042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13847042)

